# bus stop on my corner lot



## cnsutton (Aug 22, 2018)

I just found out that the school district mived the bus stop to my house! I can't say I'm happy about this turn of events. At the other bus stop the kids run all over the property. I'm trying to be calm about this but.......my stripes are officially fucked! What are your opinions on the situation? How should I proceed? Thanks


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

Pics? You could always call the district and be like, "Hey just curious, what should I do about my lawn being sprayed and the bus stop kids hanging out in it?"


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Make friends with the same politicians the guy at the former bus stop did and have it moved just like he did. Other than that, an attractive fence and some evergreen buffer trees are in your future. Poison ivy as the ground cover under the trees wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

If it was me, I would put a no trespassing sign on my properties edge. Then take a picture of the kids on your lawn with the no trespassing sign visible. Then I would send a nice email to the Schools Superintendent and let them know that they have to move the bus stop or you will be pressing charges for trespassing.

I wouldn't put up with it. I would set my sprinkler to run every morning and face the corner!! Soak em !!!!


----------



## cnsutton (Aug 22, 2018)

Lol. It sucks because it really effects my overseeding and I'll probably have to aerate 2 times a year. Just really annoying.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

If you have a compost bin for your garden, you could store it on the corner!! LMAO


----------



## cnsutton (Aug 22, 2018)

Aawickham78 said:


> If it was me, I would put a no trespassing sign on my properties edge. Then take a picture of the kids on your lawn with the no trespassing sign visible. Then I would send a nice email to the Schools Superintendent and let them know that they have to move the bus stop or you will be pressing charges for trespassing.


There is a 12' easment.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Per Ramsey MN Law. You can request the removal of the easement.

Sec. 117-56. - Easement vacation.
The procedure for application to vacate a utility, roadway, access, or other form of easement shall be as follows:

(1) The request for an easement vacation shall be filed with the zoning administrator on an official application form. Such application shall be accompanied by a fee and deposit as provided for in section 117-48. Such application shall also be accompanied by a sufficient number of copies as required by city staff of detailed written and graphic materials fully explaining the request. The request shall be considered as being officially submitted when all the information requirements have been met. 
(2) Easement vacation applications must be submitted to the zoning administrator 30 days prior to the city council meeting. 
(3) The city has ten days to determine of the application is complete. In the event that the application is incomplete, staff will notify the applicant within the ten days and provide direction on what information is still required. 
(4) Properties located within 350 feet of the applicant's subject property will be notified of the request and public hearing date. 
(5) City staff will prepare a staff report detailing the information related to the request ,findings of fact and proposed ordinance.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Reminds me, many of my friends can't understand why lots near parks with playgrounds are undesirable and generally bring less $$$. I have to explain to them that while everyone says they love children, nobody wants dozens of them around all the time. I'll now add lots on school bus routes to the list of "never."


----------



## cnsutton (Aug 22, 2018)

Eh.....maybe I'll just transform that to some landscaping lol


Aawickham78 said:


> Per Ramsey MN Law. You can request the removal of the easement.
> 
> Sec. 117-56. - Easement vacation.
> The procedure for application to vacate a utility, roadway, access, or other form of easement shall be as follows:
> ...


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

Delmarva Keith said:


> Reminds me, many of my friends can't understand why lots near parks with playgrounds are undesirable and generally bring less $$$. I have to explain to them that while everyone says they love children, nobody wants dozens of them around all the time. I'll now add lots on school bus routes to the list of "never."


"Not In My Backyard" (NIMBY). Everyone wants a landfill - no one wants it next to them.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

I would talk with your neighbors and let them know that the excess foot traffic is impacting your yard. Most should be reasonable.


----------



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

Don't be this guy:
https://fox59.com/2018/09/05/man-erects-electrified-fence-to-keep-students-at-bus-stop-off-his-lawn/


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

You could make a small corner bed in the same corner as the stop, then put up a short, tasteful picket fence bordering the bed like this image. The image looks like it's just to protect the bed from corner cutting or dogs, but a bit longer and it may protect your lawn.


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

Install irrigation and run it every morning when the kids are scheduled for pickup. Problem solved :thumbup:

Also the first 5-10 ft from the curb is quite possibly town property, not your lawn.

I would take pictures at a minimum and probably first talk to the kids (possibly even record that too). If they ignore the requests to respect your property then you can get the police involved.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/09/05/virginia-man-erects-electrified-fence-near-school-bus-stop-to-keep-kids-off-property.html

Virginia man erects electrified fence near school bus stop to keep kids off property

This is golden !!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Aawickham78 said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/09/05/virginia-man-erects-electrified-fence-near-school-bus-stop-to-keep-kids-off-property.html
> 
> Virginia man erects electrified fence near school bus stop to keep kids off property
> 
> This is golden !!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


It was @cnsutton !!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Rose bushes.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Put your old food trash out there. Let everyone enjoy the aroma...


----------

